# [OT] koszt migracji z windows na linuksa w firmie

## dlugidll

Witam

Może znacie jakieś sensowne porównanie kosztów migracji.

A może ktoś dysponuje taką dokumentacją. 

poszukuję jakiejś dikumentacji, opisu, kosztorysu, planu lub porównania jeśli chodzi o przejście z windows na linuksa w firmie. 

Próbowalem przeszukać polskie goole, ale nic sensownego i dłuższego niż jedna strona A4 nie znalazłem.

Będę wdzięczny za każdą pomoc, nawet jakieś sensowne wypowiedzi w tym temacie

pozdrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

1 ile komputerów

2 co np z płatnikiem

3 co z programami bankowymi

4 jest specjalistyczne oprogramowanie ?

5 voip, używane ? jakie ? jest zamiennik ?

6 programy księgowe ?

koszt to chyba łatwo policzyć, 10 komputerów = 1 informatyk = jeden tydzień zabawy, przy założeniach że:

1 informatyk się nie śpieszy

2 popija kawkę  :Smile: 

3 czasem gra online

4 za godzinkę bierze półtorej stówki  :Smile: 

jak informatyk ma też zrobić serwerek, to podstawowa konfiguracja dwa tysie, jak zaawansowana to mnożymy x2 lub x3 a czasem x4 a czasami x5 i gotowe  :Wink: 

PS po co jedna strona A4 ?

----------

## dlugidll

Witam

Na razie stoi serwer na win2k + 30 komputerów jako końcówki.

Planujemy drugie takie biuro, ale wszystko ma być na linuksie, nawet desktopy.

 Nie używamy żadnego specjalistycznego oprogramowania. Baza, na której pracujemy stoi u zewnętrznej firmy-zleceniodawcy, dla której pracujemy. Głownie używamy przeglądarki www do bazy (aktualnie jest to Firefox), worda, exela (proste dokumenty i tabele), gg i skype do komunikacji wewnątrz firmy. Poczta wewnętrzna stoi na  Exchange Server MS na te 30 komputerów, więc na serwerze też trzeba będzie postawić jakiś serwer pocztowy z możliwością wysyłania w świat. Użytkownicy końcowi korzystają bardzo dużo z internetu, więc jakieś sensowne proxy będzie też potrzebne

    W firmie nie ma laptopów.

    Łącze to 4 Mbity DLS z TP i taki będzie w nowym biurze -- wymóg firmy, dla której pracujemy. Na serwerze oprócz poczty i proxy nie będzie więcej usług.

        Interesują mnie koszty instalacji na desktopach i serwerze. Koszty późniejszej administracji, aktualizacji oprogramowania i nadzorowania całości. Jakie są koszty jednorazowego przyjazdu do naprawy usterki? 

Jakie są koszty przeszkolenia pracowników na używanie innego klienta poczty czy pakietu biurowego (odpowiedniki word i exel) .

     Desktopy mają pracować w trybie kiosk, tak, żeby użytkownicy mieli dostęp tylko do kilku aplikacji bez dostępu do konsoli. Oczywiście większość pracuje w tej samej konfiguracji. Tylko osoby nadzorujące biuro mają mniej ograniczony dostęp do systemu.

    Nowe biuro posiada już całe okablowanie, serwerownie - pokój (oczywiście bez serwera, ale są już komputery stacjonarne - procesor 1,5GHz i 512 ramu w ilości 30 sztuk) i doprowadzone łącze z tp.

    Interesuje mnie również porównanie kosztów, gdy całe biuro będzie na linuksie z kosztami, gdzie całość stoi na windowsie. Jakie to daje oszczędności. Oraz porównanie kosztów napraw usterek jednorazowych i miesięcznej opłaty w przypadku, gdy jest to windows i linux.

pozdro

----------

## bartmarian

ale to nie jest raczej temat na forum gentoo  :Wink:  ale skoro się już znalazł, mogę przygotować wycenę odpłatnie wg zapotrzebowania.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Szczerze mowiac nie mam pojecia, jakie by byly koszty tego wszystkiego. Wydaje mi sie, ze jezeli nie korzystacie w Twojej firmie z zadnego kosmicznego oprogramowania to nie powinno byc praktycznie zadnych kosztow zwiazanych ze szkoleniami - do obslugi kadu, skypa czy thunderbirda raczej duzej wiedzy nie trzeba. Moim zdaniem jezeli nie bedziesz za bardzo wydziwial w sofcie (wybieraj, oprogramowanie "windowsopodobne" - zeby nie wywolywac za duzego szoku u pracownikow) to koszty szkolen masz zerowe. Jedyne koszty to moim zdaniem przy Twoim ukladzie administrator tego wszystkiego. Byc moze Ty sam moglbys pelnic jego role - przeciez chyba niezle sobie radzisz z linuksem, co jeszcze dodatkowo tnie koszty.

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> mogę przygotować wycenę odpłatnie wg zapotrzebowania.

 Moze darujmy sobie tego typu komentarze. Bardzo dobrze, ze takie watki sie pokawiaja bo to swiadczy o rosnacym zainteresowaniu Linuksem i jako spolecznosc linuksowa powinnismy starac sie jak najmocniej takich ludzi wesprzec.

---EDIT:---

Najwieksze oszczednosci bedziecie mieli jak latwo sie domyslic na licencjach - kilka ladnych tysiaczkow dla Was, a koszty obslugi... nie wiem... porownywalne?

Najgorzej bedzie ze startem, ale pozniej jak juz wyjda wszystkie problemy i ludzie sie przekonaja, ze nie gryzie to bedzie ok.   :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego miałbym sobie darować komentarze tego typu, kolega pytał o szczegółową wycenę a nie zarys, ale skoro mamy oddzielne zdanie - trudno, nie widzę powodu aby pracować za kogoś, co innego dawanie wędki (a nie ryby)  :Wink: 

----EDIT----

drugie największe oszczędności to brak dostępu usera do systemu, zawsze można założyć nowe konto.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

bartmarian, w takim razie nie powinienes uzywac napisanych przez kogos programow, tylko na podstawie ogolnej wiedzy o ich dzialaniu, napisac wlasne... ot, masz i wedke... Z mojej strony bezwarunkowy EOT.

dlugidll, mysle, ze ustalanie tych kosztow bedzie raczej sie mijalo z celem, bo i tak nie zdolasz wszystkiego przewidziec. W zwiazku z tym ze korzystasz z programow popularnych mysle, ze nie bedzie ich za duzo, ale szczerze mowiac nigdy tez takiego czegos nie robilem i jest to tylko moje gdybanie.

Polecam lekture watku "[OT]Migracja firmy z WinXP na Linux" i rozmowe z jego zalozycielem, mysle, ze on bedzie Ci mogl najsensowniej powiedzec co i jak.

----------

## bartmarian

to dobrze kurt ze bezwarunkowy skoro nie rozumiesz

SKLEJONE:

dlugidll przeczytałem posta o migracji z winxp na linux, no i problem, jako zwolennik gentoo, wybieraj gentoo, jako płatnik za tę inwestycję.... hmm jak będziesz np przechodził aktualizację na 30 maszynkach typu xorg monolit na modularne ? oczywiście, wszystko się da zrobić, Ty też się trochę narobisz, ale czy będzie tanio ? nie zapominajmy że przedsiębiorca patrzy na koszty, albo będziesz oszukiwał że tak musi być, albo nie i dostaniesz żółtą kartkę albo czerwoną, firmy oczekują redukcji kosztów, no ale to tylko moje zdanie.

--EDIT--

serwer jak najbardziej gentoo, pozdejmujesz flagi które będą zbędne, binarki schudną, szybkości działania pewnie nie odczujesz ale mniejsza binarka=mniej błędów, większa stabilność, na desktop wybrał bym coś co działa jak debian a aktualizuje się jak windows, wtedy nie zniechęcisz szefostwa do linuxa a wręcz przeciwnie, a wolny czas możesz np wykorzystać na zrobienie poczty via www, statystyk squida itp

od raku: sklejone dwa posty.

----------

## qermit

A co dokładnie ma siedzieć w tych kompsiuterach?

----------

## 13Homer

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> hmm jak będziesz np przechodził aktualizację na 30 maszynkach typu xorg monolit na modularne ? oczywiście, wszystko się da zrobić

 

emerge --buildpkg, ewentualnie quickpkg + jakiś skrypt do takiego potężnego update. Prościzna. Takich rzeczy nie robi się codziennie, więc nie ma co panikować. Zresztą są weekendy ;)

 *Quote:*   

> Ty też się trochę narobisz, ale czy będzie tanio ? nie zapominajmy że przedsiębiorca patrzy na koszty, albo będziesz oszukiwał że tak musi być, albo nie i dostaniesz żółtą kartkę albo czerwoną, firmy oczekują redukcji kosztów, no ale to tylko moje zdanie.

 

Jedyne koszty to w zasadzie tylko administrator, który się zna na Gentoo. Najlepiej jakiegoś lenia, który napisze masę programików typu automatyczny sync/update wszystkich desktopów w nocy, żeby wszystko samo się robiło.

No i przydałby się jakiś dodatkowy desktop testowy na aktualizację systemu (albo jako zapasowy komputer, czy mirror do synchronizacji). Mnie niedawno po emerge --sync sporo rzeczy przestało działać. Więc warto najpierw zrobić taki update na teście i sprawdzić, czy wszystko działa jak należy.

----------

## dlugidll

to fakt, najpierw trzeby testować co kilka dni nowe aktualizacje,

dopiero jak cos dziala, to wrzucic to na reszte kompow

----------

## wally_tm

osobiście nie widze sensu wydzielania maszyny na dodatkowe testy, przecież to jest tylko 30 kompów a nie 3000. Z racji tego że liczba jest mała proponowałbym poprostu na jednym komputerze na którym ktoś normalnie pracuje w sobote walnąć update a potem patrzyć jak ktoś sie męczy z nowościami, dzięki temu redukujemy jedną maszyne, redukujemy prace administratora ( który nie siedzi na dodatkowym sprzęcie i klupie w buttony aby sprawdzić czy wszystko jest wporządku ).

Jeżeli ta firma przewiduje stanowisko "administratora" to niestety trzeba mu komputer sprawić i wtedy najlepiej dać maszyne kropkra w kropke jak reszta sprzętu biurowego, bo przecież na serwerze nie bedzie prowadził normalnej pracy ( w sumie może ale to zależy od obciążenia serwera i nacisku kładzonego na jego "szybką odpowiedź" ). wtedy administrator bedzie przeżywał updejty na własnej skurze i zawsze może w tle updatować wszystkim komputery bez problemu, bez zgrzytów itp ... 

ps. jedno co mnie dziwi dlaczego tak dużo ludzi podchopdzi do gento jak do systemu który trzeba nonstop aktualizować, jeżeli wszystko działa sprawnie, nie ma zawieszeń, nie ma problemów z bezpieczeństwem ( co jest naprawde sprawą bardziej inną od tego co postrzegają ludzie, "bo ktoś napisał że w sterkach alsy mogą być "szekurity probliemas" to trza wszystku updatować ), TO PO CO AKTUALIZOWAĆ???? moim zdaniem jak na sprzęt biurowy linuks jest na tyle stabilny i dopracowany że aktualizacja max raz na miesiąć wystarcza. Ale jak ktoś chce mieć każdy sprzęcior w firmie sUpEr hAj t0p tr3/\/dy updejteD to niech se aktualizuje co noc ;/

----------

## dlugidll

z powyższą wypowiedzią Pana wally_tm tez sie zgadzam

sam zauwazylem, ze w domu coraz rzadziej robie sync, bo to i tak niewiele mi da w pracy na desktopie

----------

## 13Homer

Ja gdybym nie zapominał, aktualizowałbym codziennie. Chociażby z tego powodu, że po miesiącu system aktualizowałby mi się pewnie przez cały dzień (openoffice, eclipse, firefox itp.). Ale masz rację, nie widzę specjalnych zysków z mniejszych updateów. Ale po to wybrałem Gentoo, żeby być na bieżąco, lepiej się wtedy czuję ;)

----------

## bartmarian

cuż Panowie, chciałbym się z Wami zgodzić ale to odrobinę wygląda jak wypowiedź gejtsa o windzie, bardzo fajnie: gentoo: zrobisz ebulid, potem jeszcze nfs, potem skrypty, potem to i tamto, ludzie, takim właśnie zachowaniem linux-owi robi się krzywdę, nie można na siłę, jeżeli jeden jedyny raz facet (szef) od robienia pieniędzy (ma maszynkę) zrazi się (a wszystko mu jedno jakiej firmy ta maszynka) to wybierze maszynkę być może droższą ale taką która "działa" (chociaż na pozór poprawnie; "bo folder czytał"), juz przecież widzę powolną komplikację działania tego przedsiębiorstwa - zupełnie niepotrzebnie, postarajcie się jak przedsiębiorcy (oni nie wiedzą co im potrzebne, ma działać i przynieść zysk), druga rzecz "aktualizacji można nie robić często" - bo wcale do działania systemu nie trzeba ich robić (no) skoro działa tak ?  :Smile:  rozdzielenie własnych chęci od potrzeb klienta to klucz (przynajmniej częściowy) do szerszego istnienia pingwina.

--EDIT--

Homer, nie ma co panikować, o ile sprzęt z założenia będzie taki sam, o ile można przegrywać *.conf "na pałę", o ile... itd, czy tak ma wyglądać rozwiązanie ? "#apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" - tak oczywiście pojawią się problemy w obu rozwiązaniach, wg mnie więcej problemów będzie z gentoo (ot zmiana kompilatora  :Very Happy:  - to powinno wystarczyć, mam nadzieję)

--EDIT--

i żeby nie było, dla mnie szukałem sys'a na desktop i serwer kedyś, oba miejsca bezkonkurencyjnie ma Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## ar_it

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ja gdybym nie zapominał, aktualizowałbym codziennie. Chociażby z tego powodu, że po miesiącu system aktualizowałby mi się pewnie przez cały dzień (openoffice, eclipse, firefox itp.). Ale masz rację, nie widzę specjalnych zysków z mniejszych updateów. Ale po to wybrałem Gentoo, żeby być na bieżąco, lepiej się wtedy czuję 

 

Co do aktualizacji - nie ma problemu. Nie jest to wcale czasochłonne. Jeśli wybierzesz gentoo, a potem przeanalizujesz co ci jest tak naprawdę potrzebne. 

Jeśli zdecydujesz się na jakieś konkretne oprogramowanie. To tak naprawdę zrobisz to raz, na jednym kompie. Dokładasz nfs z portage + "merge -b" i będzie śmigać na wszystkich kompach. Binarka tak robiona olewa flagi USE na innych kompach, na których się się tą binarkę instaluje. 

Jedyne problemy, jakie będą występować, to Xy. A raczej konfiguracja ich na poszczególnych stacjach roboczych. Nawet modularne Xy można w całości zainstalować i (co prawda stracisz efekt modularności) ale będziesz miał bardzo prostą migrację. wręcz  bajecznie prostą. 

Największymi problemami przy migracji nie jest sytem, a przyzwyczajenia userów ( większość jak nie widzi menu start itp. pomysłów MS) to się gubi. I tu są największe koszty. Koszty ludzkie. Czas poświęcony na szkolenia userów. Przez pierwszy tydzień, działania takiego rozwiązania, będzie potrzebny power user, który będzie na tyle cierpliwy, aby odpowiedzieć na najgłupsze pytania.

@dlugidll jeśli potrzebujesz wsparcia zapraszam na PW bądź gg 6460350.

----------

## wally_tm

jeżeli ktoś się przejmuje problemami "propagacji wiedzy o nowym systemie" ( czytaj przesiadka zastarzałych windziaży na linuxa ) to mam jedną prostą propozycje, praca w parach, jak pokazuje doświadczenie z chociażby XP ( nie mylić z win XP ) to praca w parach jest naprawdę przełomowa jako pogłębianie kwalifikacji personelu który niejedno krotnie jest bardzo zróżnicowany ... praca w parach ma też jeden plus, w dwójkę ludzie są odważniejsi, jak kogoś posadzimi i każemy mu coś zrobić to z dużym prawdopodobieństwem bedzie kluczył i sie zastanawiał, jak bedzie ich dwóch to ludzie stają sie odważniejsi i "a co jeśli wcisne ten przycisk ?? klik ... O KU...." "spoko może nie jest tak źle" i ludzie nawzajem sobie pomagają, a ganianie do "power usera" jest max idiotyczne bo ludzie będą sie bali zapytać .... bo będą sie czuli osamotnieni w swoim problemie, a jak siedzą przed kompem i we dwóch nie potrafią czegoś zrobić to chodzą po wszystkich, googlują 

praca w parach może być zrealizowana np przez pierwsze 2 - 3 tygodnie, no i jest jeszcze jeden taki plus, jak ludzie robią w parach to przeważnie osiągają 100% efektywności a przysłowiowa "pani kazia" musi zrobić se kawke poonetować sie z rana, śniadanko, plotki kurnik itp itd, a w parach ludziom schodzi czas szybko i patrzą sobie na ręce co robi druga strona aby być względnie na bieżąco ...

ps. praca w parach wymaga spełniania jednej bardzo ważnej zasady, jak ktoś ma coś do powiedzenia to druga osoba "od szczała" daje mu klawke .... a jak jest ktoś przywiązany do klawki to trzeba mieć klawke w zapasie aby dać takiemu aby sobie przytulił ją  :Wink: , aha i pary musza sie codziennie zmieniać aby była pełna rotacja. 

ps.2 dla ludzie prowadzących małe firemki ( do 100 ludzie, wiem na polskie warunki to dużo, ale pisze to bardziej pod kontem firm programistycznych ) to polecam lekturę XP oraz agile, okazuje sie że można przenieść bardzo ciekawe rzeczy na grunt własnej firmy i zabić konkurencje ciosem wydajności i rzetelnością wobec klientów  :Wink: , z góry przepraszam za oftopik do tematu systemu ale jeżeli ktoś ma problemy z human resource to naprawdę polecam te dwie lekturki  :Wink: 

Updejt ;F 

wracając do tematu sprzętu, popatrzcie sie na problematyke pracy w firmach ze strony pieniężnej, zakładamy że np pan jan kowalski jest pracownikiem zarabiającym 2000 zeta na ręke, to pracodawca musi wydać około 3200 ( poprawcie mnie jeśli sie myle, walołem sume w przybliżeniu ) na jego "prace" teraz załóżmy że ten pracownik zaczyna wraz z 100 innymi takimi samymi prace od pierwszego stycznia, dajemy wszystkim linux i jakieś maszynki z pośladów, zakładamy że pracownik w ciągu tego roku straci na "dup......" sie z linuxem 1/12 swojej pracy ( problemy z linuxem bo nie jest idioto odporny, ze sprzętem bo kupiliśmy jakiś badziew który sie czasami wiesza wchłaniająć pare godzin roboty bo np ram nawala ) to w sumie w ciągu roku pracodawaca takiemu pracownikowi płaci na pierniczenie sie z czymś co jest wymysłem właśnie pracodawcy ..... w takim wypadku po prostej kalkulacji pracodawca woli wydać 1000 zeta na winde + office i 2200 dołożyć aby mu dać jakiegoś dela z serwisem "pod drzwi" i pracownik pracuje o jeden miesiąć dłużej w ciągu roku, a tan naprawde jego jeden miesiąć pracy przekłada sie na ZNACZNIE wyższe zyski niż koszt jego pensji.... 

możecie mnie nazwać tumanem, heretykiem, zwolennikiem windy itp itd, ale to niestety jest polityka KAŻDEJ rozsądnej firmy zatrudniającej od 400 wzwyż ludzi "umysłowych", która działa na rynku dłużej niz 5 lat i zjadła na tym zęby, i bardzo mi przykro to jest fakt ;F

----------

## qermit

Gadasz, ja tam używam liuxa w robocie i nie tylko (hmm może dlatego się z nim nie dup....).

Z jednej srtony ludzie patrzą z zaciekawieniem: łał co to jest. Z drugiej strony trochę się boją nowości (windows ich nie ma) i patrzą z przerażeniem: tu są same robaczki, jak ty możesz się w tym połapać???? Odpowiedź jest prosta: czytam ze zrozumieniem - i tego należało by nauczyć ludzi.

----------

## ar_it

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Gadasz, ja tam używam liunuxa w robocie i nie tylko (hmm może dlatego się z nim nie dup....).
> 
> Z jednej srtony ludzie patrzą z zaciekawieniem: łał co to jest. Z drugiej strony trochę się boją nowości (windows ich nie ma) i patrzą z przerażeniem: tu są same robaczki, jak ty możesz się w tym połapać???? Odpowiedź jest prosta: czytam ze zrozumieniem - i tego należało by nauczyć ludzi.

 

Pamietaj, ze typowy user nie ma za zadanie w pracy uczyc sie linuksa, tylko usiasc i pracowac.

Ma to dzialac, tak zeby user nie stracil wydajnosci w pracy i mogl wykonywac swoja prace. 

Do tego sluza kompy w firmach, sa narzedziami i niech tak pozostanie.

Co do kosztow migracji, to w zaleznosci od oprogramowania, ktorego firma uzywa - a raczej od dostepnosci podobnych zamiennikow zalezy koszt migracji. 

Jesli  dlugidll zdradzi nam tajemnice, jakigo softu uzywaja userzy pod XP, to bedziemy w stanie przeanalizowac z jakimi potecjanlnymi kosztami to sie wiaze.

Wazna jest tez odpowiednia kadra, ktora ma robic migracje.

Proponowalbym najpierw wszystko dokladnie przeanalizowac, rozpisac procedury, zainstalowac wersje testowa, zobaczyc czy wszystko dziala.

posadzic przed wersja testowa jednego usera na 1h i spytac co mu nie pasuje, co chcialby zmienic.

Pamietajcie, dla typowiego pracownika biurowego kazda zmiana w gui to rewolucja. Jesli ma to byc latwe mile i wydajne, to warto 5 razy pomyslec zanim sie cokolwiek zrobi.

Trzymam kciuki i wiem ze, jak dobrze  dlugidll-u wszystko przeanalizujesz, to i dojdziesz do kosztow migracji, obliczonych z dokladnoscia co do 200 zl na tych wszystkich maszynach.

----------

## 13Homer

Przysiągłbym, że dlugidll w trzecim poście (drugim swoim) napisał, jakiego oprogramowania potrzebuje. Facet się namęczył, spróbujcie to docenić.. ;)

----------

## ar_it

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Na razie stoi serwer na win2k + 30 komputerów jako końcówki.
> 
> Planujemy drugie takie biuro, ale wszystko ma być na linuksie, nawet desktopy.
> ...

 

To dobra wiadomosc. Zaoszedzicie kosztow w zwiazku z migracja bazy  :Smile: 

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> Głownie używamy przeglądarki www do bazy (aktualnie jest to Firefox), worda, exela (proste dokumenty i tabele), gg i skype do komunikacji wewnątrz firmy. Poczta wewnętrzna stoi na  Exchange Server MS na te 30 komputerów, więc na serwerze też trzeba będzie postawić jakiś serwer pocztowy z możliwością wysyłania w świat. Użytkownicy końcowi korzystają bardzo dużo z internetu, więc jakieś sensowne proxy będzie też potrzebne

 

Co do poczty, jesli userzy sa przyzwyczajeni do firefoksa, to bardzo latwo przystosuja sie do klienta pocztowego ze stajnii mozilli. 

Zastanawiamnie tylko, jakie uslugi sa odpalone na exchangu. Czy tylko poczta, czy takze kalendarz. Jesli tylko poczta, masz kilka serwerow do wyboru. Jeśli poczta i kalendarz, to nalezy sie zastanowic, jakiego klienta pocztowego wybrac. Jesli to bedzie na bazie kde - to polecam kontact. userzy bardzo latwo przesiada sie z outlooka na kontact (minimalizujesz koszt przeszkolenia)

GG --> kadu - wrecz identyczna obsluga - brak potrzeby szkolenia

skype (i tu zaczynaja sie schody) - na alsie diala beta skypa, niestety robi jakies dziwne probelmy czasami. 

Czy skype sluzy do komunikacji wewnatrz firmy, czy tez z klientami ?? (jesli poradzisz sobie z konfiguracja skype tak, aby nie sprawial probelmów,  to masz o kolejne minuty szkolenia mniej.

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

>  W firmie nie ma laptopów.

 

To akurat obniza koszty wdrozenia (mniej problemow ze zgodnoscia sprzetu   :Razz: 

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

>  Łącze to 4 Mbity DLS z TP i taki będzie w nowym biurze -- wymóg firmy, dla której pracujemy. Na serwerze oprócz poczty i proxy nie będzie więcej usług.

 

Czy planujecie zrobic VPN-a miedzy tymi biurami ??

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

>   Interesują mnie koszty instalacji na desktopach i serwerze. Koszty późniejszej administracji, aktualizacji oprogramowania i nadzorowania całości. Jakie są koszty jednorazowego przyjazdu do naprawy usterki? 

 

koszty dla klienta, czy dla wdrozeniowca   :Twisted Evil: 

Jesli chodzi o koszty dla wdrozeniowca.

Pomyslmy.

Jesli wybierzesz gentoo i masz wszedzie taki sam sprzet - to stawiasz raz system. robisz wszystkie konfigi. analizujeszz i testujesz. jesli wszystko - ale to powtarzam wszystko dziala prawidlowo. nic sie nie sypie, ani nie ma probelmów ze stabilnoscia, to pakujesz i robisz sobie live-instalacyjnego (najproscie na podstawie gentoo install minimal CD - trzeba pomyslec aby skrypt podzielił dysk na partycje, fstaba masz juz gotowego  :Smile:  zainstalowal gruba - wszedzie masz takie same partycje to masz tylko jeden konfig gruba)  - robisz 30 kopii i do dziela. 

2 osoby dzieki tak przygotowanemu rozwiazaniu sa w stanie w ciagu 8 h postawic cala pracownie

Policzmy (30 stacji - kazda 1 h/ instaluja sie jednoczesnie (rozpakowanie i sparawdzenie konfiguracji) + 30*5 min aby sprawdzic czy Xy/kde sie odpala). Warto tez napisac skrypty, aby skonfigurowac klienta pocztowego) - oszcednosc czasu, oraz skonfigurowac kde - najlepiej aby zachowalo sie jak win - jest takie natywne zachowanie  :Smile: 

Czyli sama instalacja 12h*2osoby*50złh = 1200 zł + 10 godzin (pracy człowieka, który zrobi wersje instalacyjna + napisze skrypty) dajen nam 800 + 500 = 1700zł - to jest przyblizony koszt roboczogodzin.  

Serwer - tutaj w zaleznosci od skomplikowania - czy mamy VPN, jakie ma miec opcje squid, co chcemy od serwera pocztowego, jak znam zycie, przydalaby sie tez samba, tokolejny element,który bedzie wymagalnapisania skryptów dla stacji ronboczych

Koszt od 500 do kilku tysiecy - podaj dokladniejsza specyfikacje.

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> Jakie są koszty przeszkolenia pracowników na używanie innego klienta poczty czy pakietu biurowego (odpowiedniki word i exel) .

 

Tutaj koszty zalezne sa od tego, jak bardzo mocno uzywany jest *office. Napewno warto poswiecic na to caly dzien. ale na typowe szkolenia jakies 2h dla wszystkich, a potem niech szkoleniowiec, bedzie do konca dnia w biurze, aby mogl odpowiadac na pyt userow.

Koszty szkolenia, zalezne od cennika szkoleniowca   :Twisted Evil: 

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

>   Desktopy mają pracować w trybie kiosk, tak, żeby użytkownicy mieli dostęp tylko do kilku aplikacji bez dostępu do konsoli. Oczywiście większość pracuje w tej samej konfiguracji. Tylko osoby nadzorujące biuro mają mniej ograniczony dostęp do systemu.

 

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

>  Interesuje mnie również porównanie kosztów, gdy całe biuro będzie na linuksie z kosztami, gdzie całość stoi na windowsie. Jakie to daje oszczędności. Oraz porównanie kosztów napraw usterek jednorazowych i miesięcznej opłaty w przypadku, gdy jest to windows i linux.

 

Co do napraw usterek - tojesli bedziesz mial dostep do ssh - to mozesz wszystkim administrowac zdalnie. Nawet problemy w srodowisku graficznym mozesz rozwiazac zdalnie - Xy przez ssh - i masz dostep do biurka usera 

Porównanie kosztów wypada bardzo dobrze jesli chodzi o instalacje 

WinXP(pro oem) + MSoffice (pro oem) = około 400 + okolo 800 = 1200 * 30 = 36 000 netto (sma w przyblizeniu bez rabatow) + koszty instalacji - mniej wiecej porownywalne co do instalcji linuksa.

Zostaja koszty aktualizacji. Jest to zalezne jakie distro wybierezesz. Jesli bedzie to gentoo - to bedzie czasami troche zabawy - ale mozna to spokojnie ujac w umowie serwisowaej i dla klienta bedzie to nie zauwazalne  :Smile: 

W razie pytan zapraszam na prv badz gg 6460350

--EDIT--

Nie biore zadnej odpowiedzialnosci za w/w wycene. Jest to tylko prosta kalkulacja dla firmy wdrozeniowej, nie dla klienta koncowego.

W przypadku klienta koncowego/firmowego sugerowany koszt wdrozenia na jedna stacje robocza, to okolo 100 zl netto (ale to nie jest zadna oferta, tymbardziej nie jest to oferta w rozumieniu prawa handlowego   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## wally_tm

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Gadasz, ja tam używam liuxa w robocie i nie tylko (hmm może dlatego się z nim nie dup....).
> 
> Z jednej srtony ludzie patrzą z zaciekawieniem: łał co to jest. Z drugiej strony trochę się boją nowości (windows ich nie ma) i patrzą z przerażeniem: tu są same robaczki, jak ty możesz się w tym połapać???? Odpowiedź jest prosta: czytam ze zrozumieniem - i tego należało by nauczyć ludzi.

 no ale ty jesteś ty, ja jestem ja a pani Anna Kowalska za jasną cholere nie musi umieć posługiwać sie linuxem i może być wiedzo odporna, dlatego koszty "ludzkiej migracji" mogą być ukryte ( i zarazem ogromne ) ale nie muszą. Ludzie niestety nie używają komputerów tylko do pracy, ale także do zajęć poza zawodowych i mogą być zgrzyty. aby przeprowadzić taką migracje trzeba sie dość napracować w ramach własnych aby uniknac problemów albo złagodzić ich skutki.

----------

## ar_it

 *wally_tm wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*   Gadasz, ja tam używam liuxa w robocie i nie tylko (hmm może dlatego się z nim nie dup....).
> 
> Z jednej srtony ludzie patrzą z zaciekawieniem: łał co to jest. Z drugiej strony trochę się boją nowości (windows ich nie ma) i patrzą z przerażeniem: tu są same robaczki, jak ty możesz się w tym połapać???? Odpowiedź jest prosta: czytam ze zrozumieniem - i tego należało by nauczyć ludzi. no ale ty jesteś ty, ja jestem ja a pani Anna Kowalska za jasną cholere nie musi umieć posługiwać sie linuxem i może być wiedzo odporna, dlatego koszty "ludzkiej migracji" mogą być ukryte ( i zarazem ogromne ) ale nie muszą. Ludzie niestety nie używają komputerów tylko do pracy, ale także do zajęć poza zawodowych i mogą być zgrzyty. aby przeprowadzić taką migracje trzeba sie dość napracować w ramach własnych aby uniknac problemów albo złagodzić ich skutki.

 

Dlatego przy migracjach, trzeba szukać oprogramowania, którego interfejs jest jak najbardziej podobny do znanego przez userów.

----------

## sasq

 *wally_tm wrote:*   

> no ale ty jesteś ty, ja jestem ja a pani Anna Kowalska za jasną cholere nie musi umieć posługiwać sie linuxem i może być wiedzo odporna

 

To jak wiedzoodporna pani Kowalska posługuje się Windowsem?  :Neutral:  Przecież obsługi Windowsa ludzie też musieli się nauczyć i trochę to zajmuje osobom, które nigdy nie pracowały na komputerze. Jak sadzam moją starą [praktycznie zero znajomości komputera] przed kompem z Windowsem XP, to też się gubi, nie wie gdzie klikać i jak zrobić cokolwiek. Dla odmiany posadziłem mojego starego [pracował jakiś czas na WinXP] przed moim Gentoo z Fluxboxem i elementami KDE i po kilku wyjaśnieniach i pytaniach typu "Gdzie ty tu masz dyski?" i "Jak tu się odpala programy?" radził sobie świetnie. Wszystkie środowiska desktopowe mają jakieś cechy wspólne, oparte na intuicyjnym sposobie posługiwania się obiektowym środowiskiem graficznym opracowanym już w laboratoriach Xerox PARC przy tworzeniu pierwszych takich środowisk. Jedyne różnice to zazwyczaj szata graficzna, więc wystarczy wyjaśnić klientowi analogie w różniących się interfejsach i momentalnie zaczyna trybić ;J

----------

## Gabrys

Moja mama też nie kmini tych ludzi z Xerox a mój tata tak. Niezależnie od tego, czy ma przed sobą pulpit KDE, Firefoksa czy aplikację uruchomiąną pod Wine. Wnioskowałbym, że to kwestia płci. O, a np. moja dziewczyna nie potrafiła mi odpowiedzieć na takie prościutkie pytanie: "Powiedz mi, po kiego diabła w ogóle jest podwójne klikanie. Nie lepsze jest pojedyńcze?". Płeć, mówię Wam płeć.

----------

## bartmarian

dlugidll, kolejnym warunkiem migracji na linux'a jest meski personel  :Wink:  nie wiem jak Twoj szef ale kopernik byla kobieta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> "Powiedz mi, po kiego diabła w ogóle jest podwójne klikanie. Nie lepsze jest pojedyńcze?".

 

A ja tam wole podwójne klikanie, nic sie nie dzieje jak mi sie coś przypadkiem kliknie  :Very Happy: 

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Płeć, mówię Wam płeć.

 

A moja kobieta po wielu latach na win nie miała zadnych problemów gdy nagle wrzuciłem jej Debiana. Najpierw z KDE, a ostatnio Fluxbox  :Very Happy:  Nawet daje rade obsłużyć apt-get  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

Widzę, że mój prowokacyjny post spełnił swoje zadanie. Kiedyś też miałem dziewczynę, która posługiwała się Linuksem, ale to była Mandriva, więc chyba się nie liczy? (Nie potrafiła np. przejść do trybu graficznego jak nacisnąłem Ctrl-Alt-F1). Ale cóż, pozazdrościć tylko takiej dziewczyny.

----------

## madey

ja myśle, że płeć jednak nie ma nic do tego, to wszystko kwestia przyzwyczajenia

np. moja szwagierka od 2 lat używa Linux i KDE i nie ma żadnych problemów, zna takie sztuczki w Konqerorze, że mi samemu szczęka czasami opada jak widzę jak szybko i wydajnie można na tym pracować. Ostatnio zmieniłem jej Auroxa na Gentoo i o dziwo zamiast narzekać, że "guziczki" inaczej wyglądają to zachwyca się szybkością pracy i dodatkowym softem

a moja dziewczyna to w ogóle sama zainstalowała sobie Kubuntu i bardzo sobie chwali i uczy się teraz kodować w QT

nawet ojca nauczyłem obsługi Linuksa, ale on nigdy wcześniej nie używał Winodwsa, więc mając nie skarzony umysł dziwnymi przyzwyczajeniami radzi sobie świetnie

----------

## Gabrys

Już chciałem nie-odpowiedzieć, ale szczęśliwie zobaczyłem [OT] w nazwie tematu.

Macie jakieś sztuczny na dziewczyny z przyzwyczajeniami z Windowsa? Bo ja ostatnio zrobiłem tak:

Przestawiam jej w Win układ klawiatury na dvorak. Dziwne nic się nie zmieniło  :Confused:  No nic, odpalam notepad, w nim działa dvorak, poza nim pl. Przestawiam z powrotem na pl, ale znowu się nie przestawia i jest dla odmiany dvorak, a w nowo odpalonym notepadzie pl.

Wyjaśniłem jej co zrobiłem, czyli: "przestawiłem klawiaturę na dvorak, a potem na pl" i powiedziałem, że jak na mój rozum, to powinno być "normalnie" pl, no bo przecież pl ustawiłem i że skoro jest gdzie-nie-gdzie dvorak (albo właśnie wszędzie oprócz małej liczby aplikacji), to windows jest do bani nawet w tak prostym działaniu. Ale ona zamiast przyznać mi rację i zapytać, czy mógłbym jej powiedzieć jak zainstalować Linuksa zapytała na co mi dvorak i powiedziała, żebym więcej jej nie grzebał w kompie  :Evil or Very Mad: .

Kolejna sztuczka: zablokowałem moją stronę dla IE, bo się źle wyświetlała (wiadomo, W3C swoje, a Mikrosyf swoje) i powiedziałem jej, żeby sobie odpalała w Firefoksie, to powiedziała, że nie będzie sobie instalować jakiegoś softu tylko dlatego, żeby wejść na moją stronę. To jej pokazałem raporty z Secunia.org dotyczące liczby niezałatanych błędów w IE vs. Fx, ale to też nie zrobiło na niej wrażenia. Normalnie jakbym z moim bratem rozmawiał.

PS. jeśli komuś podoba się przeglądanie stron w Fx za pomocą zakładek, to może spodoba mu się podobny pomysł dotyczący przeglądania okien dla KDE4: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43340 .

----------

## sasq

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przestawiam jej w Win uk³ad klawiatury na dvorak. Dziwne nic siê nie zmieni³o  No nic, odpalam notepad, w nim dzia³a dvorak, poza nim pl.

 

Też miałem z tym kiedyś problemy. Przypadkiem coś nacisnąłem i zmienił mi się język w WordPadzie na angielski. Co ciekawe - tylko w WordPadzie, bo wszędzie indziej był dalej PL, czyli tak jak u ciebie. Najgorsze było jednak to, że nie wiedziałem wtedy jeszcze jak zmienić to spowrotem  :Razz:  a ikonke "PL" z paska sobie usunąłem, bo po co komu ona? ;P

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przestawiam z powrotem na pl, ale znowu siê nie przestawia i jest dla odmiany dvorak, a w nowo odpalonym notepadzie pl.

 

To już troche dziwne.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> i że skoro jest gdzie-nie-gdzie dvorak (albo właśnie wszędzie oprócz małej liczby aplikacji), to windows jest do bani nawet w tak prostym działaniu.

 

Oni to tylko potrafią zrzynać funkcje z innych systemów i jeszcze przy tym tak zrzynają że wszystko robią gorzej i na opak ;P [pewnie po to, żeby nikt się nie połapał ;J]. Obiło mi się o uszy, że chcą też zerżnąć "giętkie okienka" z Xgl i wrzucić je w jakimś SP do Visty. Pięć lat nie mieli tego kodu i teraz nagle mają?  :Razz:  podejrzane -_-

Z innych idiotycznych funkcji Windowsa to np. Defragmentator pod Win2000. Pomijając fakt że ten progs słabo sobie radzi z tymdefragmentowaniem [dużo zostawia nieruszone bo blokuje własne pliki  :Razz: ], to w menu ma bardzo ciekawą opcję: jak ją się wybierze, pojawia się coś w stylu dodatkowego paska tytułowego z tym samym napisem: "Defragmentator dysków"  :Razz:   Scandisk zresztą nielepszy: niby coś tam ściemnia, również po ostrym resecie rzęzi dyskiem i udaje że coś robi, ale przeważnie nic nie znajduje. Pewnego dnia przeskanowałem dysk na próbę tym starym DOSowym Scandiskiem i co się okazało? Wykrył mi pełno skrzyżowań plików, źle zapisanych informacji o filesystemie, ogólnie qpa błędów których windowsowy Scandisk nie widział ;P No ale cóż... takich idiotyzmów mógłbym napisać całą listę a po co? Szkoda miejsca na forum ;J

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> zapytała na co mi dvorak

 

No bo na co ci dvorak? ;D

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Kolejna sztuczka: zablokowałem moją stronę dla IE, bo się źle wyświetlała (wiadomo, W3C swoje, a Mikrosyf swoje) i powiedziałem jej, żeby sobie odpalała w Firefoksie, to powiedziała, że nie będzie sobie instalować jakiegoś softu tylko dlatego, żeby wejść na moją stronę.

 

80% userów odpowiedziałoby ci tak samo, bo userzy są leniwi i wychodzą z założenia, że jeśli coś działa, to lepiej nic nie kombinować bo może przestać działać ;P Blokowanie strony nawet dla IE to hańba dla każdego prawdziwego webmastera, bo jeśli ktoś naprawdę przejmuje się tym co mówi W3C, to dba o to by jego strona była dostępna niezależnie od przeglądarki. Jeśli strona będzie się źle wyświetlać w IE, a dobrze w zgodnych przeglądarkach, to userzy zaczną się zastanawiać. Zwłaszcza jak się ich poinformuje że używają badzIEwia i zalecana jest zmiana przeglądarki na zgodną z W3C ;J  Klienty GG potrafią aktualizować do najnowszej wersji gdy tylko wyjdzie, to niech robią to samo z przeglądarkami. Blokowanie strony tylko przekonuje userów, że to jakiś "spisek Firefoxa" ;J i odnosi skutek odwrotny do zamierzonego. Jeśli blokujesz stronę dla nielubianej przeglądarki [choćby w słusznej sprawie], to niczym się nie różnisz od M$, który blokował swoją witrynę dla userów innych niż IE przeglądarek, siejąc w dodatq propagandę że do oglądania ich strony potrzebna jest przeglądarka spełniająca standard XHTML [ :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: ] i sugerując, że taką przeglądarką jest tylko IE.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> To jej pokazałem raporty z Secunia.org dotyczące liczby niezałatanych błędów w IE vs. Fx, ale to też nie zrobiło na niej wrażenia. Normalnie jakbym z moim bratem rozmawiał.

 

To nie robi wrażenia na 80% userów ;J bo oni się na tym nie znają i tych dziur w IE to oni na oczy nigdy nie widzieli, więc się nie przejmują ;J [coś jak "Bakterie nie istnieją! Widzicie tu jakieś bakterie?!"  :Wink:  ]  Jedyny sposób to demonstracja: wziąć taką jedną dziurę i wleźć takiemu na kompa i pomachać okienkiem formata przed oczami  :Wink:  to od razu da się przekonać ;D  Miałem takiego qmpla co też tak szczelał pochwałami dla IE i szpanował że nie ma ani firewalla ani antywira i od pół roku korzysta z IE i nie widzi żadnych wirusów [taa.. jak ma widzieć wirusy jak nie ma antywira?  :Wink: ] i też nie chciał mi wierzyć jak go wysyłałem na Secunia  :Wink:   Ale jak mu wyłączyłem zdalnie kompa to uwierzył i w ten sam dzień instalował Operę  :Razz: 

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> PS. jeśli komuś podoba się przeglądanie stron w Fx za pomocą zakładek, to może spodoba mu się podobny pomysł dotyczący przeglądania okien dla KDE4: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43340 .

 

Znaju  :Wink: 

Słyszałem też, że jest możliwość włączenia gestów myszy w całym KDE. Orientuje się ktoś? ;J

----------

## dlugidll

owszem jest w centrum sterowania

ale nie udalo mi sie tego uruchomic. Dziala tylko w konquerorze.

Napisalem posta na foum.kde.pl a;e nikt nie nic nie odpisal

to chyba jakies trudne do zrobienia jest

----------

## sasq

Nie wiem jak w innych KDE, ale w moim 3.5.2 włącza się to tak:

1. Odpal KControl

2. Wybierz w drzewq Regionalne i dostępność --> Akcje klawiszowe

3. W sekcji Działania wybierz z drzewka Konqueror Gestures

4. Odhacz pole Wyłącz  :Wink: 

5. Tupnij myszą na klawiszu Zastosuj ;J

6. Odpal Konqueror i wejdź do jakiegoś folderu.

7. Wciśnij łechtaczkę  :Wink:  i przytrzymaj, przesuń myszą poziomo w lewo i puść środkowy klawisz [przykładowy gest wstecz  :Wink: ]

----------

## Drwisz

Ostatnio miałem kontakt z dużą grupą doradczo-finansową. Ku mojemu zdumieniu odpalona została mozilla, openoffice.1.2. Zwisem mojej szczęki zakończył się pokaz biurka i aplikacji. To było KDE (temat dostosowany do  do loga firmy) jak dla mnie to gdzieś 3.2. Panienka radziła sobie ze wszystkim doskonale. To było miłe zaskoczenie. 

	Moja żona też pomyka na Gentoo aż miło. Gdy miałem ciągoty migracyjne na inną dystrybucję powiedziała: Zainstaluj to Gentoo bo mnie szlag trafia. Jakieś pytania?

A w banku w którym pracowała szukała na pulpicie ff. Słyszałem wtedy komentarze: ten windows jest po prostu dupny jak można na tym pracować  :Smile: 

Wszystko jest kwestją przyzwyczajenia.

----------

## Gabrys

 *sasq wrote:*   

> No bo na co ci dvorak? ;D

 

Żeby szybciej pisać.

 *sasq wrote:*   

> Jeśli strona będzie się źle wyświetlać w IE, a dobrze w zgodnych przeglądarkach, to userzy zaczną się zastanawiać. Zwłaszcza jak się ich poinformuje że używają badzIEwia i zalecana jest zmiana przeglądarki na zgodną z W3C ;J

 

Właśnie dlatego zablokowałem, bo mnie wq****ło jak ludzie mi truli d**ę, że im strona brzydko wygląda. Nie będę się na swojej prywatnej stronie p***rzył z obchodzeniem błędów i niezdoności z W3C IE. Wystarczy, że robię to zawodowo. Ostatnio wykryłem całkiem fajnego buga w wyświetlaniu związanego z wielokrotnym zagnieżdżeniem divów z różnymi stylami position.

A co do samego ostrzegania, że przeglądarka jest do bani, a nie strona, to właśnie o tym informuję na swojej stronie:

normalnie: www.gabryjeluk.tk

wersja dla IE: http://www.quake.friko.pl/ie.php

 *sasq wrote:*   

> Ale jak mu wyłączyłem zdalnie kompa to uwierzył i w ten sam dzień instalował Operę 

 

Możesz jakiegoś linka podać? Najchętniej jakiegoś do zdalnego odpalenia VNC, żebym mógł pomachać  :Smile: . Szkoda, że nie pomacham z efektem żelatyny jak u mnie z Xgl :DDD.

 *sasq wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   PS. jeśli komuś podoba się przeglądanie stron w Fx za pomocą zakładek, to może spodoba mu się podobny pomysł dotyczący przeglądania okien dla KDE4: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43340 . 
> 
> Znaju 

 

Kurdę, odnoszę wrażenie, że niezbyt precyzyjnie i trafnie przedstawiłem o co mi chodzi. Jeśli ktoś się zna na angielskim i potrafi mówić o takiej abstrakcji jak przeglądanie zmaksymalizowanych okien w stylu a'la Firefox, to proszę o pomoc w zmianie descriptiona na podanej stronie.

Wszystkim, którzy mają dziewczyny, co lubią pingwiny, serdecznie gratuluję. Dziś może zacznę przekonywać (praktycznie, teoria już była) moją.

----------

## Drwisz

 *Quote:*   

>  teoria już była) moją.
> 
> 

 Ładne imię: Teoria. Tylko czemu z małej litery? Ukarałeś ją tak bo nie lubi linuksa?  :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

